# NGD The Fender Rapecaster



## sol niger 333 (Feb 16, 2011)

My friend Gene just built me this baritone tele. Thats him in the photo. He is awesome


neck: one piece maple 28.8" scale 

body: one piece swamp ash body 

binding: ebony 

pot surround: ebony

pickups: bareknuckle aftermath bridge and bareknuckle tele replacement single coil neck. 

hardware: Schaller heynes bridge black. Schaller locking tuners w/ ebony buttons


----------



## MikeH (Feb 16, 2011)

You win life.


----------



## toiletstand (Feb 16, 2011)

that is the best tele ive ever seen


----------



## scherzo1928 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's really really starnge for me to want a tele, but I realy want that one.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 16, 2011)

I didnt expect it to actually say "rapecaster" on the headstock, but that is pure fucking win


----------



## SirMyghin (Feb 16, 2011)

metal_sam14 said:


> I didnt expect it to actually say "rapecaster" on the headstock, but that is pure fucking win




This


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha. I had to decide between jizzcaster and rapecaster. Tough call


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 16, 2011)

By the way if anyone wants to hear her in action and has 2 minutes spare check this clip out


Liars (Demo) by sol niger 333 on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 17, 2011)

That's easily the best 6 string tele I've seen. And I love my teles.

Epic stuff man!


----------



## darren (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow... that's awesome. It must have some monster twang!


----------



## Tree (Feb 17, 2011)

Do want


----------



## adrock (Feb 17, 2011)

that is the best fucking telecaster i have ever seen. i love it


----------



## Matt-Hatchett (Feb 17, 2011)

This is beautiful man. You have a very talented friend.


----------



## mellis (Feb 17, 2011)

I've never ever remotely liked a telecaster before, but that is so fucking badass. Good taste!


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 17, 2011)

aside from the name ...that is badass.


----------



## daniboy (Feb 17, 2011)

very nice! does she balance well in regards to neck dive?


----------



## mhickman2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Very cool.


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 17, 2011)

HNNNGGG 
That's another one for the Tele Spank Bank.


----------



## vansinn (Feb 17, 2011)

Fun, or maybe weird.. I love the sound off Tele's but never much liked the design - however, I've seen several really likeable offsprings, like the Hufcaster (by .........).

And now this one. Looks really.. _communicative.._ in a good bad way, if you get my drift, hehe..


----------



## kruneh (Feb 17, 2011)

That is pure awesomeness!
Gotta love the Hannes bridge too.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Feb 17, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> aside from the name ...that is badass.


 
Don't listen to this man, the name is perfect


----------



## synrgy (Feb 17, 2011)

It's as if you plucked the GAS right out of my brain.


----------



## ev1ltwin (Feb 17, 2011)

that guitar is a legitimate beast, and the song was awesome too. this thread has delivered big time.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Feb 17, 2011)

Rapecaster


----------



## ev1ltwin (Feb 17, 2011)

whats the curve on that fretboard radius? it looks flat like the shawn lane vigier sig


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 17, 2011)

Nice!

Why is it labeled Fender?

How does it sound?


----------



## JamesM (Feb 17, 2011)

UHMUHGAWD


----------



## technomancer (Feb 17, 2011)

That is pretty freaking cool


----------



## lobee (Feb 17, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Why is it labeled Fender?



Yeah, should have named it the Bender Overcaster instead!


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 17, 2011)

^ 
THIS.


----------



## Customisbetter (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## xMaNgOxKusHx (Feb 17, 2011)

Lol Rapecaster FTW! *envy*


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 17, 2011)

ZOMB13 said:


> Nice!
> 
> Why is it labeled Fender?
> 
> How does it sound?



I wanted it to be subtle so you only notice the hilarity of the name if you look closely.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Feb 17, 2011)

daniboy said:


> very nice! does she balance well in regards to neck dive?



Bit of neck dive but much less than I expected


----------



## BlackMastodon (Feb 17, 2011)

Even with my hate for telecasters, I gotta say that thing is amazing. If more tele's looked like that I would get one.


----------



## Invader (Feb 18, 2011)

I love everything about that thing except the name. Rape jokes aren't funny. But to each their own, I'm glad you're happy with it.


----------



## eventhetrees (Sep 7, 2011)

You sir, are a winner

That guitar is amazing...fuck....give to meee


----------



## Razzy (Sep 7, 2011)

lobee said:


> Yeah, should have named it the Bender Overcaster instead!



If I ever customize a Tele, I'm doing this.


----------



## metalman_ltd (Sep 7, 2011)

That is the most amazing and beautiful telecaster I have ever seen in my life. If I had a girlfriend I would trade her for that.


----------



## aWoodenShip (Sep 7, 2011)

I love telecasters and you, my friend, have made the best looking and most adequately named one.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 8, 2011)

aWoodenShip said:


> I love telecasters and you, my friend, have made the best looking and most adequately named one.



Hehe thanks man, yeh the name polarizes people for sure. It's has a rapey tone to it and is very long, but just to clarify... it's never actually done any rapes


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 8, 2011)

metalman_ltd said:


> That is the most amazing and beautiful telecaster I have ever seen in my life. If I had a girlfriend I would trade her for that.



I would trade it for a girlfriend


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

Dear god, it's perfect!


----------



## samincolour (Sep 8, 2011)

sol niger 333 said:


> It's has a rapey tone to it



That is hands down the best description of sound I've seen on here haha


----------



## Daggorath (Sep 8, 2011)

That think is fucking awesome! Maaaan, just when I thought my tele GAS had subsided.


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 8, 2011)

i love teles and that one is badass!


----------



## 3amsleep (Sep 8, 2011)

i would love to get raped by that guitar


----------



## guy in latvia (Sep 8, 2011)

wow, thats sick! congrats!

also, any chance on getting a link to a clip again?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Sep 8, 2011)

guy in latvia said:


> wow, thats sick! congrats!
> 
> also, any chance on getting a link to a clip again?



Ask and ye shall receive!!! Re-uploaded the demo. Mix is a bit shoddy and I could have got the guitars and bass waaay clearer but it's ok for a demo 

Liars demo by New Way Home on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Phil-Centralia (Sep 8, 2011)

Really good sounding you got there, teles are not my love, but that one and a 8 string one that i saw were pure awesomeness.


----------



## guy in latvia (Sep 8, 2011)

sounds great, maybe the fuzz is a little shoddy but still good


----------



## Sonofthe7thSign (Sep 12, 2011)

name and guitar pure win.


----------



## Scrubface05 (Sep 14, 2011)

That is gorgeous my friend. I have always wanted a tele, this one makes all others pale in comparison!


----------

